# How good is the II and RCI access?



## Xcalibur (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi, 

I currently own with Wyndham and was considering buying a hotel based timeshare system like Marriott or starwood.  But now,  I am considering buying worldmark for the II and RCI Access.  How good is the II and RCI system? Is it the same system as Wyndham,  or is the inventory different?  It seems like a great way to access those other resorts and also cheaper than buying into those hotel timeshares as well.  I imagine the mf for Wm is cheaper too.  Plus,  the trade in value seems quite strong. 

Am I missing something? It seems like a great deal.  I would also use the wm system as well,  as the system sounds quite good as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 20, 2015)

*WM and RCI/II Trades*

We are WM Owers and primarily use RCI. We have had good luck and traveled to DVC Orlando for 2 weeks back to back, Wales 2 weeks back to back, Ireland for 1 week, and Scotland for 1 week. We have learned to be flexible as to what sized unit we request and we normally give RCI a 30 day window. We also initiate the request about 12 months before the date for travel.


----------



## Xcalibur (Jun 20, 2015)

geist1223 said:


> We are WM Owers and primarily use RCI. We have had good luck and traveled to DVC Orlando for 2 weeks back to back, Wales 2 weeks back to back, Ireland for 1 week, and Scotland for 1 week. We have learned to be flexible as to what sized unit we request and we normally give RCI a 30 day window. We also initiate the request about 12 months before the date for travel.



How do the fees and points work?  Are you transferring points upfront and paying for exchange fees?  I'm used to Wyndham system of having points on hand to transfer.  Am I correct in understatement it is 6k for 60 days out regardless of size? Is that the same for RCI and ii? 

Thanks!


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 21, 2015)

*WM and RCI*

I am WM Travelshare so my RCI Dues are paid by WM WYN. I can go online and create a search or make a reservation and pay "X" fee or I can call RCI and pay "X+" fee. The points are not deducted from my WM Account until the actual reservation is confirmed -"Confirm First." Depending on the Resort if the Reservation is not confirmed until within 60 days then the cost is 4000 WM Points. Last February I stayed in a 2 bedroom at Bali Hai in Princeville Kauai for only 4000 WM Points thru RCI. It does not matter the size of unit. I don't use II. So I can not answer any questions about II.


----------



## Xcalibur (Jun 21, 2015)

geist1223 said:


> I am WM Travelshare so my RCI Dues are paid by WM WYN. I can go online and create a search or make a reservation and pay "X" fee or I can call RCI and pay "X+" fee. The points are not deducted from my WM Account until the actual reservation is confirmed -"Confirm First." Depending on the Resort if the Reservation is not confirmed until within 60 days then the cost is 4000 WM Points. Last February I stayed in a 2 bedroom at Bali Hai in Princeville Kauai for only 4000 WM Points thru RCI. It does not matter the size of unit. I don't use II. So I can not answer any questions about II.



Nice...  So the RCI pool of reservations is the same is Wyndham and other companies that have RCI access? 

Anybody know how RCI or ii allocate or organize their 'pools'?  Is it the same as trading places where people are trading in their weeks to get a week?


----------



## Great3 (Jul 13, 2015)

Xcalibur said:


> Nice...  So the RCI pool of reservations is the same is Wyndham and other companies that have RCI access?
> 
> Anybody know how RCI or ii allocate or organize their 'pools'?  Is it the same as trading places where people are trading in their weeks to get a week?



I don't have TravelShare, but my friend does.  You can only get TravelShare if you buy direct from WorldMark, which isn't worth it.  If you buy resale, you can only join RCI via RCI weeks account

For RCI - it's always 8,000 points for a Studio, 9,000 pts for a 1-bedroom unit, 10,000 points for 2-bedrooms unit, 12,000 pts for 3-bedrooms unit in prime red season/weeks.

Same WorldMark points chart for II.

Only exception, for RCI under 45 days, it's 4,000 points and for II under 59 days, it's also 4,000 points.

I don't own Wyndham, but my understanding is Wyndham gets RCI Points account (which have access to both weeks and points units in RCI), and resale WorldMark get RCI weeks account (if you decide to join and pay the fee), so there is slightly less inventory.  But I wouldn't join RCI with my WorldMark TS, if I already have access to RCI via another timeshare (which in my case I do - HGVC), and it sounds like you already have access via Wyndham.

By joining II, you get access to Marriott's (and others), which is what I have gotten for almost all my trades, just not prime time usually due to the Marriott to Marriott preference period in II.''

Actually see this post for more details:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1763805&postcount=4

Hope that helps...

Great3


----------

